# can't mount /mnt/cdrom !!!

## ratinox

Hi,

when i try to mount /mnt/cdrom (Pioneer DVD-116) <= hdc

i've got this message : mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc, or too many mounted file systems

my dvd is hdc 

there are a lot of I/O errors concerning my hdc like 

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x50 

....

i have also a cdrw and a DAT scsi : both non recognized 

my scsi card is detected :

scsi0 : AdvanSys SCSI 3.3G: PCI Ultra: IO 0xBC00-0xBC0F, IRQ 0xB

scsi1 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

this is my /etc/fstab :

/dev/hda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime          1 2

/dev/hda3               /               xfs             noatime                 0 1

/dev/hda2               none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro               0 0

#/dev/cdrw/sr0          /mnt/cdrw       iso9660         noauto,ro,user          0 0

#/dev/tape/sr1          /mnt/tape       iso9660         noauto,ro,user          0 0

proc                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto,user             0 0

If someone has a solution or a indication to help me i will very pleased

thanks a lot,

----------

## BonezTheGoon

What kind of media is in the drive at the time?  If it is a DVD you need to be sure that you have the file system support compiled into your kernel.  Also are you sure that the drive was not previously mounted?  You can get errors like this if you try to mount without UNmounting an existing filesystem.  Just some quick and dirty ideas off the top of my head . . .

Hope it helps!

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

## ratinox

hello,

At the time, it's not a DVD just a CD of music.

hey great !

my kernel doesn't support udf

thousands of thanks for your answer

Now i'm going to seek why when i put a CD of music i receive this same message :

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/cdroms/cdrom0,

 or too many mounted file systems

Thank you for your help (very useful),

Bye,

----------

## BonezTheGoon

Another thought, does this CD use the extended features like Rockridge or Microsoft Joliet?  If you do not have those options enabled in your kernel that could also explain the trouble (wish I had thought of that earlier, duh!)

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

## rommel

also you cant moutn an audio cd ...there is not a recognizable filesystem to mount so it gives you that error when you try to...i am not sure how the ripping software gets around it but the mount command wont work on them

----------

## ratinox

hello guys,

I didn't install ripping software, for now, because my cdrw isn't recognized

but thanks rommel cause now i know that ripping softwares can create this kind of problems

i will install one tonight

In my kernel i don't know if Rockridge is enabled 

Microsoft Joliet is enabled

today i will enable this feature if is not in my kernel 

Yesterday, today or tomorrow it's not important 

Only yours actions 

(just my little opinion...) 

bye gentlemen,

 and gracias !

(' :Laughing: ')

----------

